# Do you get you dogs vaccinations yearly?



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Vaccinations are not only to protect the dog, also to protect the people who will interact with the dog...

So I guess that mixed breed you knew when you were a kid was pretty lucky...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Measure your dogs risks - 

If you live in an area that is effect with Lyme...
If you board your dog no or could ever see a situation where your dog would need to be boarded.....
If you go to dog shows...
If you live with a person that has a compromised immune system and could suffer from your dog contracting a disease and brining it home...

Then discuss your dogs risks with your vet...ask his opinion...tell him your concerns about over vaccination... see what he says...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Measure your dogs risks -
> 
> If you live in an area that is effect with Lyme...
> If you board your dog no or could ever see a situation where your dog would need to be boarded.....
> ...


My dogs have never been boarded and we do not go to dog shows or have anyone living with a compromised immune system living with us. The lyme disease, I'm not too sure. My 13 year old dogs never got the shot, but they were not outside too much either. I have always got the annual shots but I'm reading up on it a lot lately....and maybe I shouldn't...LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I always get mine done yearly, but I also foster dogs that come from shelters, strays etc..... Im not willing to take the chance.... plus mine interact with alot of dogs


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Most vet schools now acknowledge that vaccinations only need to be done every 3 years. My dogs are 9 and 5 and I only do blood titers. So far their immunity to the diseases is high and therefore they don't need the vaccinations.
Talk to your vet and see what his philosophy is. Check the websites of the vet schools to see if they discuss this. In AZ rabies is only given every 3 years also.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are blood titers very expensive? And long do they take to get the results?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope, I don't do yearly. Rabies here is done every 3 years, that is law. For anything else like mentioned you would need to speak with your vet as too what is a problem within your area or state. Such as lyme, Lepto, etc. You have to weigh the risks sometimes and it also depends alot on what you do with your dog, as well as where your dog goes.

The AVMA site has there recommendations listed, so you may want to check in there, it may help you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We do yearly as recommended by our Vet. Rabies is every 3 years and we do vaccinate for Lyme. We're surrounded by it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In short, hell NO, and you couldn't PAY me to give my dogs yearly DHLPP shots... that's just... ridiculous, and ignorant. Yes I feel strongly about this bc in my opinion it is a total no brainer. How many annual MMR shots have any of you gotten?

I don't knock other people, but I'd NEVER do it. I do rabies every three years, which is legal here. I stop when the dog turns seven- no more shots ever again after age seven.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a topic which brings forth strong opinions. I follow my vets advice and the last dog we were owned by made it to 17. However, my childhood dog didn't get many shots and she made it to 16!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup I realize my tone doesn't come through and I sound more a jerk than I intended 

But yeah, I don't think your dog will necessarily die from it... but I have serious heebie jeebie issues about doing things to an animal (or human's) immune system that are not necessary.

For example, I hate using antibiotics and I do not unless it is dire...

Vax and antibiotics and valuable and necessary, but overuse IMO is not worth the possible risks.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> In short, hell NO, and you couldn't PAY me to give my dogs yearly DHLPP shots... that's just... ridiculous, and ignorant. Yes I feel strongly about this bc in my opinion it is a total no brainer. How many annual MMR shots have any of you gotten?
> 
> I don't knock other people, but I'd NEVER do it. I do rabies every three years, which is legal here. I stop when the dog turns seven- no more shots ever again after age seven.


Thanks, I was hoping you'd respond to this. Do you get them every couple of years then? The more I read about it the more it scares me. It makes sense, why do you have to get them every year for dogs and not for children? I'm wondering if the vet will give me a hard time if I just opt for the rabies every 3 years.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Thanks, I was hoping you'd respond to this. Do you get them every couple of years then? The more I read about it the more it scares me. It makes sense, why do you have to get them every year for dogs and not for children? I'm wondering if the vet will give me a hard time if I just opt for the rabies every 3 years.


You don't have much choice with Rabies. It's a county requirement I believe.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have three vets- one for serious things (an hour away), one for shots that I can't stand but the shots are cheap and there's no exam fee, and one for routine things other than shots.

The last of the three is totally horrified I don't vax annually... the first agrees with me, and the 2nd doesn't care either way.

Generally, I do two puppy shots (DHLPP), a month apart... then rabies a month later... then a DHLPP booster at 18 months... and MAYBE one more DHLPP at three or four years... and rabies every three years.

That's just me.

If you board your dog, you will usually have to do annual- Just FYI


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I don't do lyme- I've never heard of it in Florida. I am sure it's happened, but I have never seen a deer tick in the state of Florida in my entire life, and to my knowledge the deer ticks are VERY rare here. I have seen the odd dog tick in Florida, but not ever in the city.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yup I realize my tone doesn't come through and I sound more a jerk than I intended
> 
> But yeah, I don't think your dog will necessarily die from it... but I have serious heebie jeebie issues about doing things to an animal (or human's) immune system that are not necessary.
> 
> ...


Nah, people have strong convictions about certain subjects and you have a right to. As far as antibiotics, our doctors don't give them out much to us humans, or pets. 

I am one of 5 and all but one was born with the autoimmune gene. The autoimmune system is a very amazing and complicated system. A virus is what sparked my son's and my, chronic illnesses.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS I don't do lyme- I've never heard of it in Florida. I am sure it's happened, but I have never seen a deer tick in the state of Florida in my entire life, and to my knowledge the deer ticks are VERY rare here. I have seen the odd dog tick in Florida, but not ever in the city.


This was post 100,000!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Figures it was from my loud mouth


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have three vets- one for serious things (an hour away), one for shots that I can't stand but the shots are cheap and there's no exam fee, and one for routine things other than shots.
> 
> The last of the three is totally horrified I don't vax annually... the first agrees with me, and the 2nd doesn't care either way.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I think I'm going to do it that way too. I never had and never will board my dogs....I just don't trust anyone..LOL.....I can't see how getting shots every year is beneficial.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't trust anyone either. Are you watching me *right now*??? 

I totally agree... never boarded... never will


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will be happy to hear I don't board my dogs either!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha well no I am not anti boarding... but I would need xanax on the hour if I ever left mine


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Figures it was from my loud mouth


WOW...you should get a prize!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hmmmm I think $100 grand would work


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> hmmmm I think $100 grand would work


The candy bar? I believe that could be worked out......


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The candy bar? I believe that could be worked out......


Cheapskate......I tried


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> hahaha well no I am not anti boarding... but I would need xanax on the hour if I ever left mine


We haven't gone on a vacation in 15 years! No need to board them. Vacations spent at home are more relaxing...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> We haven't gone on a vacation in 15 years! No need to board them. Vacations spent at home are more relaxing...


I totally agree......We've never really went on a vacation either. I too think it's much more relaxing at home.......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Vacation to me is... pack up all the dogs and their massive suitcase, my backpack, and hit the forest!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> In short, hell NO, and you couldn't PAY me to give my dogs yearly DHLPP shots... that's just... ridiculous, and ignorant. Yes I feel strongly about this bc in my opinion it is a total no brainer. How many annual MMR shots have any of you gotten?
> 
> I don't knock other people, but I'd NEVER do it. I do rabies every three years, which is legal here. I stop when the dog turns seven- no more shots ever again after age seven.


Yeah. What she said!  

Over-vaccination is a huge problem, IMO. I can have severe medical and behavioral affects on dogs.

I follow Dr. Dean Dodd's protocol. 

-Stephanie


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with the Dr. Dodd philosophy. I have strong opinions about vaccinations too. I never board our dogs. We have a pet sitter that stays in our home with the dogs. 
Blood titers will probably vary with each vet. Ours cost about the same as a shot. I am even thinking now that I won't even bother with the titers. Beau hasn't had a vaccination(rabies not included here) for 6 years. Every time he has had the titer it shows he has high immunity against Parvo and Distempter. Emmy hasn't had any shot since her puppy series. She has had the same results.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There is a great article here:

Dog Owner's Guide: Annual Vaccinations

I vaccinate my adults every three years against the basics-rabies, parvovirus, adenovirus-2 (hepatitis vaccine), parainfluenza and distemper. I don't do Corona and babies do not get lepto.

I am considering doing lepto every 6 months, as that is all the longer the vaccination lasts, and lepto has become a problem up here. I know of two dogs who caught it, and almost died.

Although Lyme disease is rampant up here, I do not vaccinate against it. When there is a safe human vaccine, I may consider it. There are so many TBD in addition to Lyme, that I just treat with Frontline or Advantix and test every year.

My senior dogs get only rabies. There is a lot of wildlife up here, and it is not unusual for me to have fox, rabbits, skunks, possum, deer and raccoon in my yard. So I take no chances with rabies.

And I never, ever vaccinate a sick dog or puppy and I always do rabies separately. I do all my own vaccinations except for rabies, and the vets have never given me a problem.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,i do!.
It has happened that I have had to take my dogs to Fr and they need,all their shots done,at least 2 mths before departure.They need the rabies done every year and i do not play around with this.I also believe in the lyme disease shot cos,even though it doesn't protect them,a 100%,It does protect them enough not to kill them.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

It's refreshing to hear everyone's opinions on vaccines....I, too, have become very leary of the 'mass' injections.....but it falls on deaf ears with my current vet....I get "but why take a chance on them picking up one of these diseases?" 
And an eye roll when I ask about titers being drawn.....so I 'folded' and they got their 'lump' vaccines again. 

ACC, you nailed it when you mentioned yearly MMR's....doesn't happen.
There's just no time in nature when a dog's immune system would have to deal with distemper, hepatitis, lepto, parvo, etc etc in one fell swoop; hitting their immune system with that many bugs at once in a vaccine is just too brutal.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Five years ago when my KayCee was 2 1/2, she got her 2ed set of annuals and within 45 minutes she was covered in hives, her eyes were swollen almost shut, she had what looked like pencil erasers under the skin on her snout, her tummy was one fire endgine red hive, and she had a temp of 106.9. She had no problem with her puppy vax, no problem with her first set of annuals, and we almost lost her to her 2ed set. Rickey met us at the h ospital (we had been the last ones in that day), gave her some shots and we stayed til her temp went down below 103. He was 99.9% sure it was the lepto part of the vax, but wrote on her chart cover *RABIES ONLY*. Two years ago we did have an outbreak of distempef and after talking it over with him, we decided to tet her distemper only. I gave her benedryl before taking her in early, they gave her the injection and kept her in ICU all day to keep an eye on her

Two years ago when Buck was 10 Rickey said Buck never needed anything else, but he would have to get rabies because of the law. And he put Honey on a 3 year schedule. None of mine get lepto nor Lyme.

People are starting to believe that over vax is causing allergies, AIHA, cancer and other problems with dogs and cats.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I agree with AquaClara Canines. We stop giving our Goldens vaccinations after their last puppy parvo shot. They do get the three-year Rabies shots.

Cheryl and Thunder (our third Golden)


----------



## Mineya (May 19, 2007)

Hi all,

My breeder specified that no vaccines were to be given after a year, except for rabies as reqired by law.....instead titers should be done.

The breeder of my puppies father (Thunder: Faera's Future Classic) is Rhonda Hovan and this her advice, too. Rhonda is an MD and is one of the top breeders in the country. She has bred & shown some of the top Goldens in the country. One of Thunder's pups, Forrest was at Westminister.

In essence, follow Dr. Jean Dodd's advice for a healthy puppy.

Sandy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome, Sandy, I don't remember you. I'd love to 'see' your pups!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a 2 yo springer with AIHA that is currently in remission. He will NEVER receive another vaccination and this is seconded by our vet. Unfortunately, our goldens have been routinely vaccinated but after what we've learned from Cody's illness, will not be. Our vet showed me the vial of rabies med which clearly states it is a 3 year vaccine yet many places require this annually to be legal. Also, remember that it's the drug manufacturers which, so far, have set vaccine protocol !!!!! How crazy is that ?????????? Dr. Jean Dodds has done the most research into vaccination protocol and has established the Rabies Challenge Fund for further research.

As far as titers, we had Cody titered in Aug and it was actually a little cheaper than shots. It's good to know he showed a strong immunity, but he would not be vaccinated whatever the outcome. As our vet said, it lets us know how "sheltered" he should be.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I wanted to get titres done on Pippa but when I found out it would be almost $1,000 to titre rabies and the DHLPP I was very upset. I found this totally unfair to the dog. We just couldn't afford it. I had to have her vaccinated 2 months before she was due because our breeder just had a vet come out to her place and didn't get a certificate of vaccination. Dumb eh! Anyway, I spoke to our vet about over vaccination and he agreed that it was ok to vaccinate on 3 year intervals. Once she becomes a certain age, I think probably around 6 or 8 (depending on her health) I will not have it done anymore unless I run into a situation where I cannot get vet care unless she is vaccinated.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

omg goldi that's MAD INSANE, time for a new vet?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody was titered for only distemper and parvo. Our vet ( and the literature I've read ) said this gives a good "all round" as to the immune status. Rescue had vaccinated him the Aug before so the rabies was not an issue. $1000 seems outrageous, since Cody's wa under 100. ( I know that the rabies titer is expensive, but WOW ). I think I would get some 2nd opinions before using that vet again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our state of Texas [it omtp ;aw raboes every 3 years. Then the wide folks that they are also ruled each county an each city/town could decide for itself. City over rides county, ounty over rides state. Well, both my county and my city say every year and my vet and i are trying to ge that changed. Also, he gives KayCee rabies every 3 years and tells me if I have a problem send them to him and he will tell them she is not a candidate fo ryear rabies vax--she is the onl that such a bad reaction to her annual vax 5 1/2 years ago and she gets no othr vax other than rabies--unless there is an outbreak of something here. When there was a distemper outbreak 2 years ago she did a a booster, but spent th day in icu being watched incase of reaction,.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have to get yearly vaccinations else their insurance policy would be void. If Tilly wasnt insured then I don't know what we would do, she is on an awful lot of very expensive medication...so for that reason alone I must get her jags done.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I always have them done yearly as well. We also live in a high tick area as well so I do get the Lyme vacc as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes my dogs are vaccinated every year and at the same they have a full health check. I know some people say it's not necessary, but i trust my vet and until he says it's not necessary then the annual trip will continue.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, stupid question again......

how do you pronounce "titer" I don't want to sound like a total idiot when I ask the vet about them.....lol


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My vet says many vets fight against 3 year vax because it does cut into their income. You wouldn't think it would hurt that much, but say a vet vaxxes 500 dogs/cats a year and charges $60 for OV and all vax (etremely low charge, but example). That is $30,000 a year. That would be $90,000 for 3 years. By going every every 3 years, he would be losing $60,000 in two years time. I suspect $75 to $100 would be moreliekly to be the going rate in most places for OV and all vax.

He told me that even tho the rabies are good for 3 yers and he is trying to get our city/county to go 3 years, the vet arund the county (none other in our city) are fighing it and it annoys him greatly bcaue he says our dogs health needs to come first


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I titer my dogs. But I don't think my vet loses any money on me not vax'ing. Quite the opposite in fact. 

Even if I was just spreading my shots out on a three-year interval I'd still be going to the vet yearly. I schedule the appointments all in the early spring when I get the dogs' annual exams and they're tested for heartworm. I give heartworm pills only seasonally, in the months where bugs are actually alive.  With my older dogs I also do yearly bloodwork. Urine testing, since I've had problems with my older dogs in that area. 

Goldilocks, if you can't get titers run. I'd recommend getting on a three-year schedule. But, I would also recommend seperating the shots. For example, this year get DHLPP this year, next year get Rabies. Or at least space them out by a few months so the immune system doesn't get 2x the punch in one visit.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What is Tilly on meds for?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> OK, stupid question again......
> 
> how do you pronounce "titer" I don't want to sound like a total idiot when I ask the vet about them.....lol


Complete with sound...
Definition of titer - Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my golden had his jabs until he was five and then when it came to his next booster moved house and changed my vet and was asked why the hell i bothered and then in the next breathe the vet said if his immune system isnt strong enough to cope now it never will be hes never had a booster since with no probs my border collie turned six this year so i stopped hers last and my jack has just had his last as he has just turned 5


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Complete with sound...
> Definition of titer - Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


Thanks Kimm....I would have felt so stupid asking for a "teeter" lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What is Tilly on meds for?


An auto-immune disease called Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy...basically her body rejects her own nails and they separate away from the nail bed and either need pulling out or they get ripped out when she runs and plays. She needs medication to improve circulation to the nail bed, an antibotic to stop infection, a mixture of fatty acids and vitimin E and nicotinamide (which is vitimin B3 I believe)

This is actually an old picture that I took before she was diagnosed when I didnt know what the hell was going on with her...(its not an easy disease to diagnose, not that common apparently...first time out vet of 15 years has treated it)

The nail grows away from the quick...


You are left with a hollow shell of nail...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You would be surprised at the number of people that only do vax and no such thing a wellness checks. I actually know people who have dogs, but look at me like i have two heads when i mention my dogs complete physicals every year, all the blood work, tests, x-rays, etc. We are talking mostly country folk, and our county is a farming one with a few small towns and one vet in each, or most of them. My vet is so popular he has some coming from surrounding counties.

If my dogs shake their heads twice, i worry ear infetion--they can have a deep one and both of my girls have, that gives no indication other than head shake/tilt, no smell, no redness, even pinkness---and we are at the vet. One limps more than two steps, we are at the vets. I worry over everything.


----------



## GoldieMom (Jan 15, 2007)

My dogs were each vaccinated the entire puppy series as well as one yearly after the puppy boosters. Now they are on a schedule of every 3 years.


----------

